# Daily Manna for Thursday, November 1, 2007



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Flee the evil desires of youth, and pursue righteousness, faith, love and peace, along with those who call on the Lord out of a pure heart. Don't have anything to do with foolish and stupid arguments, because you know they produce quarrels. And the Lord's servant must not quarrel; instead, he must be kind to everyone, able to teach, not resentful. Those who oppose him he must gently instruct, in the hope that God will grant them repentance leading them to a knowledge of the truth, and that they will come to their senses and escape from the trap of the devil, who has taken them captive to do his will. 2 Timothy 2:22-26 NIV


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks brother for the encouraging word! The word of God is powerful, we as believers get a little by little. God cant give us all at once we would not be able to handle it. Things happen to you one thing at a time. Not all at once thank GOD for that. Everything will take place in Gods time a little by little. We hate the four letter word which is wait! We do it all the time, while driving or doctors office or in line we as humans hate to wait. Little by little Duet.7:22


----------

